# Training videos



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I've started video taping some of our training sessions in the new training room. I'll start posting them on here for what it's worth. Remember, although I've and LOTS of experience training horses, Kodi is my first dog. These are "real", as-is training videos, unedited. You'll see the good, the bad and the ugly. His mistakes, my mistakes and how we work through them. MY main purpose for making them is to record, for myself, his progress over time.
These videos are not "public"&#8230; I am posting the link on this group in the spirit sharing, so please respect that!

This first video is a quick heeling session. This is about as long as we work on heeling at one go. My goal is always to keep him up, interested and motivated. That's why I include the fly poles and ask him to "pop" up and touch my hand from time to time. He finds the fly poles a VERY motivating "release" from the concentration of heeling, and the "pop" touches keep him focusing up and toward my face.

Sorry that we end up off-camera&#8230; I was working on straight, close set-ups, and didn't realize we were out of camera range. But as I said, these are un-edited.

Feel free to ask questions, make comments or use these videos as a jump-off for discussion!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Here's another of sit box ("platform") work that I did right after the heeling to try to get him a little tighter and closer on his fronts and finishes.


----------



## ox3pxo (Sep 29, 2012)

i love it! You do such a good job with him!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Really fun to watch Kodi in action!! He works so well with you


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

krandall said:


> Here's another of sit box ("platform") work that I did right after the heeling to try to get him a little tighter and closer on his fronts and finishes.


Thanks, Karen. I really enjoyed your training videos. Is the sit box something that you devised to get him to straighten out or is it an actual training tool? Also, in the heeling video, when you say fly, does that mean for him to go around the pole? He did a great job and certainly shows that he loves working and is devoted to you. I'm so glad you shared with all of us. Keep up the good work.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sandypaws said:


> Thanks, Karen. I really enjoyed your training videos. Is the sit box something that you devised to get him to straighten out or is it an actual training tool? Also, in the heeling video, when you say fly, does that mean for him to go around the pole? He did a great job and certainly shows that he loves working and is devoted to you. I'm so glad you shared with all of us. Keep up the good work.


Hi Mary,

Lots of people use sit boxes, or "platforms" for different types of work. You usually start by "shaping" the sit with a clicker. I can't really show that, though, because at this point, the sit box is so well known to him and such high value that the minute it's on the ground, he wants to jump onto it!  I'm sure you could find YouTube videos on that part, though.

And yes, I taught Kodi "fly". This is an exercise that Denise Fenzi uses a lot. It can be just used motivationally, as I have done here, or it can be used to train a dog to do go-outs, the start of directed retrieves, distance work in agility&#8230; anywhere that you want the dog to learn to go away from you with drive. You start by simply luring the dog around the fly pole, (or cone, or whatever you want to use!) then sending them to it at a short distance, and then increasing the distance. Most dogs, once they catch onto the idea, just LOVE it, and then you can incorporate that into your work as a reward.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I love how Kodi is so excited to "play the game"!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

krandall said:


> Hi Mary,
> 
> Lots of people use sit boxes, or "platforms" for different types of work. You usually start by "shaping" the sit with a clicker. I can't really show that, though, because at this point, the sit box is so well known to him and such high value that the minute it's on the ground, he wants to jump onto it!  I'm sure you could find YouTube videos on that part, though.
> 
> And yes, I taught Kodi "fly". This is an exercise that Denise Fenzi uses a lot. It can be just used motivationally, as I have done here, or it can be used to train a dog to do go-outs, the start of directed retrieves, distance work in agility&#8230; anywhere that you want the dog to learn to go away from you with drive. You start by simply luring the dog around the fly pole, (or cone, or whatever you want to use!) then sending them to it at a short distance, and then increasing the distance. Most dogs, once they catch onto the idea, just LOVE it, and then you can incorporate that into your work as a reward.


Thanks, Karen, for the explanation and, again, I really enjoyed watching your videos.


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks for sharing Karen, I love how motivated Kodi is through both sessions. I particularly found the sit box helpful. I'm beginning to work on "sit" and "drop" at heel with Charlie and he's very responsive but most times he shuffles his bottom away from me so he is at an angle. The Trainer has me working him next to a wall which helps - narrow gap between me and the wall so he has to drop straight. But as soon as we move to the open room he shuffles again. I'm going to try a box to see how he goes with that.

We don't have training class for another couple of weeks but I don't want to wait that long so can I pester you for some advice on walking to heel? Charlie lags behind and I don't know how to get him to keep to my pace - any suggestions?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ruthiec said:


> Thanks for sharing Karen, I love how motivated Kodi is through both sessions. I particularly found the sit box helpful. I'm beginning to work on "sit" and "drop" at heel with Charlie and he's very responsive but most times he shuffles his bottom away from me so he is at an angle. The Trainer has me working him next to a wall which helps - narrow gap between me and the wall so he has to drop straight. But as soon as we move to the open room he shuffles again. I'm going to try a box to see how he goes with that.
> 
> We don't have training class for another couple of weeks but I don't want to wait that long so can I pester you for some advice on walking to heel? Charlie lags behind and I don't know how to get him to keep to my pace - any suggestions?


Hi Ruth, I'll try to video some methods that might help you get Charlie to come in tighter and straighter at heel, and some motivational exercises too. I've never had a lagging problem with Kodi... He tends to be a forger if he makes a mistake!  But a lot of lagging can be solved by making heeling more unpredictable, interesting and FUN!!! Charlie is still very young, so you shouldn't expect long stretches of formal heeling (different from loose leash walking&#8230; I know you know this, but for other people reading) at this point... A few steps with good attention and enthusiasm and then run away and play, play, play!!!


----------



## jenna (Aug 23, 2013)

It's a treat watching you and Kodi "play" together. Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Really great to watch, Karen, and your new training room is SO perfect! I liked the sit box one, must try that with Cuba. Kodi is so lovely - I see the same attentive-ness in her, SO keen to work and try and do her best. Thank you so very much for sharing these videos with us, it is so inspirational.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

OK, here are two new videos for Ruth. Th first one is to get straight, close set ups and heeling:


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

krandall said:


> OK, here are two new videos for Ruth. Th first one is to get straight, close set ups and heeling:


Hey, Karen, this is just like having our own private trainer. Great informational videos. I'm sure they'll help Ruth tremendously. Thanks, again, for all your help. Although I'm not training Tyler, I enjoy seeing how you and Kodi work. Dying to see your training room. Hopefully, this spring.


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Karen you are an absolute star, thank you so much. We're going to start work on those today. I would hope to get in 3 sessions of no more than 5 mins each - our trainers are very strict on keeping training to 10 mins max and always following the training with lots of play - Charlie definitely knows what "free" means.

I also picked up a great tip from your first video - Charlie is hugely more motivated by cheese so I'm going to do the heeling with this more high value treat for a few days as I know that will make a difference.

You are so right about little dogs - I'm tall and Charlie isn't. I may even try the wooden spoon and peanut butter trick for the heeling to see if that gets him motivated  

Thanks again - off to get started right now.


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

First training session went well - have discovered that cheese makes a big difference. Also discovered that walking around in circles with your head down makes you dizzy!

The motivation to keep up for heeling was great but the real improvement was in the closeness of stands and sits at heel - keeping hold of the treat and using the fingers to guide the nose worked really well. Thanks Karen.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sandypaws said:


> Hey, Karen, this is just like having our own private trainer. Great informational videos. I'm sure they'll help Ruth tremendously. Thanks, again, for all your help. Although I'm not training Tyler, I enjoy seeing how you and Kodi work. Dying to see your training room. Hopefully, this spring.


You know you're welcome any time, Mary!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ruthiec said:


> Karen you are an absolute star, thank you so much. We're going to start work on those today. I would hope to get in 3 sessions of no more than 5 mins each - our trainers are very strict on keeping training to 10 mins max and always following the training with lots of play - Charlie definitely knows what "free" means.
> 
> I also picked up a great tip from your first video - Charlie is hugely more motivated by cheese so I'm going to do the heeling with this more high value treat for a few days as I know that will make a difference.
> 
> ...


I personally wouldn't use the peanut butter on a stick. There is no way to deliver it precisely, and if you arre looking for close, straight heeling, that won't get you there. Also, while you certainly want to uuse high value treats, make sure you aren't luring for the heeling. (it's fine to lure him into position for the set-up and halts, but you need to find ways to make YOURSELF interesting for the heeling itself. You can stop and reward with food evven every few steps if you need, but make sure you aren't luring him while you are heeling. Food in your pocket, not in your hand! Even a few steps of good heeling is enough in beginning, then play, play play, then a few more steps, then play again.


----------



## NickieTwo (Jun 17, 2013)

These videos are so good. Both you and Kodi seem to have to much fun with the training.


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks Karen. In fact I decided against the spoon because I thought the same thing. I didn't realise about the heeling so was definitely luring him - thought it was going well. Maybe the cheese treats today were enough to get him excited :wink: 

However in the second session a few hours later the sit and the drop were definitely straighter thanks to your technique.

Trouble is it's very hot and humid at the moment so even I don't have the energy to get very excited or playful. In fact we finished both sessions after only 2 or 3 minutes because he just wanted to flop down. 

Everyone else is talking about winter coats and all my guy wants is his cool mat


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Ruthiec said:


> ...
> 
> You are so right about little dogs - I'm tall and Charlie isn't. I may even try the wooden spoon and peanut butter trick for the heeling to see if that gets him motivated


It's quite difficult sometimes, the fine line between a target stick and a lure; the peanut buttery stick is definitely a lure. One method I've been taught is to attach a 1/4 cup measuring cup to the end of a stick (I use a bit of gardening bamboo) with duct tape. You can then put the treat in the measuring cup and it won't fall out until you want to deliver it. Works really well for some target stick work and the dog learns very quickly that it is the clicker that marks the behaviour and the treat that comes, as usual, afterwards.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ruthiec said:


> Thanks Karen. In fact I decided against the spoon because I thought the same thing. I didn't realise about the heeling so was definitely luring him - thought it was going well. Maybe the cheese treats today were enough to get him excited :wink:
> 
> However in the second session a few hours later the sit and the drop were definitely straighter thanks to your technique.
> 
> ...


You are better off with 30 seconds of enthusiasm. Don't wait until you're both getting tired of it to quit. You want him BEGGING for more!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lalla said:


> It's quite difficult sometimes, the fine line between a target stick and a lure; the peanut buttery stick is definitely a lure. One method I've been taught is to attach a 1/4 cup measuring cup to the end of a stick (I use a bit of gardening bamboo) with duct tape. You can then put the treat in the measuring cup and it won't fall out until you want to deliver it. Works really well for some target stick work and the dog learns very quickly that it is the clicker that marks the behaviour and the treat that comes, as usual, afterwards.


That can work for behaviors with a clear end, but heeling should continue until you tell the dog to do something else, so doesn't lend itself easily to clicker training. The fiddly bits... Fronts, finishes and set-ups can be clicker trained, but it's tough working on duration when "click" is supposed to mean "end of exercise." That's why clicker training is rarely used for agility... You want the dog actively looking toward the next obstacle, not thinking he's done because you clicked.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Karen - where did you get your sit box and what are its dimensions?

Thx,
Jeanne


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

MarinaGirl said:


> Karen - where did you get your sit box and what are its dimensions?
> 
> Thx,
> Jeanne


I made it. It's just a board&#8230; 8x12", with that rubbery shelf liner stuff stapled to the top and bottom. You can also use one of those foam kneeling pads meant for gardening, and just cut it to the right length. You want it JUST wide enough and long enough for them to sit on, but no extra, so it keeps them straight.

Then you shape the sitting on it with a clicker. Most dogs find it rewarding enough once you've finished shaping it, that the challenging part is getting it down on the ground without them jumping on it!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks Karen! 

-Jeanne-


----------

